# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - properties =

## [^DANZEL^]

Properties - Vetite

----------


## Borix

Veti ne shqip perdoret me teper per atributet (megjithese kjo e fundit ka shpeshti me te larte). Fjala 'vecori' mendoj se eshte me e pershtatshme...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ajo qe thote borix eshte e sakte ne lidhje me "vetite" po per mendimin tim asnjera nga keto nuk I perputhet idese se mirfillte ne poperties ne fushen kompjuterike. Vetite e kompjuterit, vecorite e kompjuterit nuk kane kuptimin e mirfillte kompjuterik per my computer properties ose display poperties megjithese vecorite I afrohet me shume prap per mendimin tim nuk eshte I duhuri

----------

